# Clean water?



## sanuk00dahui

South Eddy Creek cleaning up (not ready for sight fishing, but its getting closer). Beautiful day out yesterday. 

Few nice reds, several juvenille tarpon spotted around the area.


----------



## sanuk00dahui

... eventually this thread will catch on???  

North to South, anyone finding escape from the "algae bloom"?

Ran Northern most point of Scottsmore - East - to the Indian River Haulover Canal this morning / afternoon - water worse than ever.

Good buddy ran the Eddy Creek / Pelican area = terrible water.

Anyone finding clean water?!?


----------



## Punkrawqer

I also ran north IRL north of  grassy point area and then ML side north to tiger shoals area. Water is the worst I've ever seen it.


----------



## sanuk00dahui

Thanks Jon. Thinking about running Smyrna back country tomorrow, I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Apeacock

Fished the N. Lagoon this morning, area from cedar creek south to Slippery. Water very dirty and very high.


----------



## Punkrawqer

> Thanks Jon.  Thinking about running Smyrna back country tomorrow, I'll update tomorrow.


I think I was idling thru haulover with you around the afternoon. Were you fishing by yourself in your beavertail? I had a camo visor and my buddy had a red shimano hat.


----------



## sanuk00dahui

Thanks Talbot, that made my decision easier for tomorrow. 

Wasn't out today Jon. Do any good?

Last I found "good" water was about a week ago, NIR spoil islands (East) working against the edges. Yesterday it was trash.


----------



## Punkrawqer

yesterday the 21st, not today. i was idling thru haulover right next to a beavertail so i was thinking it was you maybe, maybe not...


----------



## sanuk00dahui

Nope, I almost ran that way - the black cloud of death that formed around 1100 stopped me. 

Saturday I'm gonna put in at Eddy and fish the southern area.


----------



## Apeacock

let me know how it looks down there.

thanks.


----------



## sanuk00dahui

Sorry for the late report ...

09/24/11

Spent the day dodging weekend 'yankees' running the pole and troll zones in their pontoon boats and the occasional duck hunter tucked well hidden within the South lagoon ...  

We did finally find clearing water, dinner and Michelle's biggest red to date.

Put in Eddy Creek along with several others before day break, went South to the Pelican Island area with minimal luck.  Only a few very spooked dinosaur sized wakes moving quickly around the area.

As the sun reached 0830 we began to search for the clean water, eventually we decided to run North along the East coast to the area of Cucumber Island.  

***  0 = No water visibility / 5 = Sting ray on the bottom can be easily made out while on the platform / 10 = Best ever visibility

We finally found 3 / 4 visibility around the marsh islands of Cucumber, catching a few mid slot reds and/or dinner ... We decided to check out the South lagoon once more now that the sun was high above.

With finger mullet being choice bait towards noon o'clock, we drifted / poled across a flat SE of Eddy (5 visibility), Michelle finally hooked up to a big golden glow swimming along side the boat.

After 15 minutes of battling her 34'' red (babying the red to not break off) the day was complete .....










Most of the "clean water" was found right off the edges of each bank / shoreline.  Shrimp seemed to be a waste of time, top water worked well until around 1030 and finger mullet seemed to be the ticket for all day action.

With the exception of what's listed above, most of the S lagoon remains 0 / 1 visibility.  

As the cool weather approaches, lets keep this thread going!


----------



## OviedoAV

I was out this weekend also. Only found 1 spot that was 4/5 and we were able to actually sight cast a few. Up north in ML, right up against the beach. Every where Else is still horrible. IRL is the same. Can't wait for this chocolate milk to clear up!


----------



## sanuk00dahui

Thanks GheeDave. Michelle and I are gonna hit the South ML tomorrow once more. Hoping for non-spooked fish this go around.


----------



## Apeacock

Still hearing water clarity is poor, aparently far reaches of North Lagoon is best bet(spotty) w/ the tide transfers.


----------



## jerm

The banana side is still really terrible south of 528. Still catching fish just, alot of blind casting. Itching sooo bad to get a red on fly for the first time but blind casting all day is not as fun as sight fishing them.


----------



## bmack

went out today and it is like pea soup around haulover


----------



## brew1891

Dang. I was hoping the cooler temps at night would start to clear things up.


----------

